# Weight for a almost 9 month old?



## elisabeth_00117

I was just wondering if anyone has any weights on a 9 month old male?

I just had Stark weighed and he was 77.6lbs and is about 25-26' at the shoulder.

I am thinking he is looking kind of heavy looking, but I am not sure if that is just him 'filling out/growing into his feet/head/legs' or him filling out because he is getting a tad heafty?

He hasn't been eating lately and I am starting to wonder if it is because he is getting too much and just not hungry?

He is fed 2lbs of meat per day, 1lbs RBM, 14.4 ounces MM and 1.6ounces OM.

I was thinking of lowering the amount, but not sure if I should.


----------



## SunCzarina

He's got a heavy bone structure so that sounds about right for his height. Probably just one of those weird puppy growth stages. With Otto, one day he'd have skinny flanks, a week later, puppy's got a fat butt. I never adjusted his food intake - lol he'd eat the kids dinner!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

See, that's the thing.

One day he looks and feels great the other I think he feels and looks a tad heavy.

I can feel his ribs and see the last one (somedays two) which is why I haven't adjusted anything.

He won't eat his breakfast until like 3 o'clock in the afternoon and that is with coaxing.

I tried taking it away, locking him in the crate until he eats (he just whines to be let out - which I don't), teasing him with it, excerising him before I feed him and some days he just won't touch it. Days like yesterday he gobbles it up like he has never seen the stuff.. weird. I am wondering if it is just a growth spurt thing? Hormones? I dunno?


----------



## SunCzarina

Then I think he's just fine. He may not want breakfast. A few of my dogs, Morgan included, never wanted to eat first thing in the morning. Otto (aka Gobbles) will eat anytime food is offered.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Stark is not as food motivated as my other dog (he LOVES the tug) so I always wonder, "what the heck is wrong with you?" when he refuses food.. lol.


----------



## Fodder

i got Gia at 9 months. she was very thin/tall, but 60lbs. she's now 10yrs/85lbs.

Tilden was a week under 10 months and he was just 54lbs. he's now 3yrs/68lbs

Stark sounds about right for his age/height/build.


----------



## mjbgsd

I know when Cody was around Stark's age, he was about 66lbs and stood close to 25''. Now at almost 7 years he's 80lbs and stands 25.3''. So I think Stark is fine, I know they gain a lot more weight as they get older and fill out. 

I have no clue how much Akbar will weigh, he's already almost 70lbs and isn't even 6 months yet.....


----------



## onyx'girl

Karlo weighed 82# and was 27" at 9 months. You can see his ribs(sable,shows more) and very leggy, but not thick boned. His neck is really thick, and excess skin tells me he has a bit more growing to do. His other sibs are at least 10-20#'s lighter. Most are rawfed, too. I feed him 2# a day.


----------



## Alto

> Quote: He won't eat his breakfast until like 3 o'clock in the afternoon and that is with coaxing


I'd cut back by 10-15% & see if this changes anything (I assume he also gets treats & maybe more of those if you've had family visiting over the holidays); also consider what you're feeding - maybe it's something he's just not that keen on or is a little tired of ...


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Stark's neck is VERY thick, so I know he has a little more growing to do as well.

I can feel his ribs and see the last one, it could be that neck that is throwing me off? I don't know.. lol.

I am still having a hard time getting him to eat, his energy level is fine (too fine.. lol), poops are great, same old same old..

He did throw up this morning (bile) so I knew he was hungry. He only ate 1 turkey neck and 1 wing (about 10 ounces of RBM) last night and this morning I had to coax him to eat his MM (ground beef, yougurt, egg, pumpkin and liver). He did eat it after awhile though.

I think I am going to exercise him good tonight before I feed him his supper, see if a really hard play/training session makes him hungry?


----------



## onyx'girl

I would think a turkey neck and a wing isn't enough MM, too much skin and bone in one meal. 
Do you feed higher bone content one meal, MM another? 
I would rather mix it up for better consistancy when digesting.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI would think a turkey neck and a wing isn't enough MM, too much skin and bone in one meal.
> Do you feed higher bone content one meal, MM another?
> I would rather mix it up for better consistancy when digesting.


Turkey necks and turkey wings are considered RBM (raw meaty bones) and are fed as one meal (say, breakfast), while ground beef, or chicken breast, lamb, etc.. are MM (muscle meat) and are given during another meal (say, dinner).


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I should mention, he did eat his whole MM (breakfast) yesterday, just left some of his RBM (dinner) which was a small turkey neck and 2 wings which was just under 1lbs. Total, he recieved just under 2lbs of meat (Turkey neck, 2 wings = RBM of 1lbs, Ground beef (14.4 ounces) with egg, yougurt, pumpkin and beef liver (1.6 ounces) = 1lbs).


----------



## onyx'girl

Turkey neck/wings may be considered RMB but the bone content is very high. That is why I questioned the difference in meal content. I would think it would be easier on the gut to have some bone in every meal. But not too much bone...


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Aslan is 9 months old, has good bone but is not a huge GSD (one of the things I like about him) he is 55 lbs.


----------



## Phay1018

GSDBESTK9- finally someone who has a boy who's the same age/size as mine









Eagle is 9.5 months and weighed about 56 pounds a couple weeks back. He's been tall and lanky, just recently starting to fill out more. 

But let me tell you, the boy regardless of size is a rocket in speed and power!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Stark ate both his meals today without any coaxing, so I was pleased. 

Let's see what tomorrow brings, I am home tomorrow and Thursday and we have a huge hike planned tomorrow morning, so I am sure he will be hungry afterwards...


----------



## SunCzarina

> Originally Posted By: Phay1018GSDBESTK9- finally someone who has a boy who's the same age/size as mine


Otto was in that range too. At 9 months old he was stumpy - not quite 24", all big legs and big head. At 19 months, he's 25" tall and about 80lbs. He still doesn't have a chest yet and his head is still growing. I think he'll be about 90lbs when he's done. He's very lean and thick!


----------



## mjbgsd

I know with Cody, he always does the, "I don't want to eat" in the mornings so I almost always have to tell him, "go eat your food". He's been doing this for years. And nothing is wrong with him medically either. 

Isa did this a few days ago before I decided to switch to a different food and she NEVER does this. I thought something was wrong as she didn't eat that entire day, nope, she was fine, just didn't like her food anymore and this was her way of telling me. LOL

So maybe he's like Cody as he just doesn't feel like eating. I know though when Cody does go to eat his food, he then acts like he's starving and I tell him, "See, I told you you were hungry".....


----------



## Blake Hellewell

Hey guys this is my 9 month old German Shepherd cross with Malimute looking dog. The last time we weighed her she was 62 pounds. She is very short and doesn't look very big compared to my Siberian Husky. What are your guys thoughts, will she grow taller??


----------

